# Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.



## twitch-htrdftw (28. Januar 2018)

*Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Seit mehreren Tagen habe ich mein PC aufgerüstet.
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
CPU-Fan: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X (OC)
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 Dual Kit (CL15-16-16-36)

Nun möchte ich die Leistung rauskitzeln, die das System für meinen Alltagsgebrauch beim Zocken und meist gleichzeitigem Streamen fördert. Beim 8700k ist so das psychologische Ziel meist die 5GHz, diese möchte ich stabil mit möglichst wenig Änderungen erreichen, damit ich auch halbwegs weiß, was ich dabei tue. So, nun hatte ich vorher kein ASUS-Board und habe eins zum ersten mal, bei MSI hieß alles anders und generell ist jede Anleitung anders, die man im Internet findet (zu dieser Kombi habe ich nicht sonderlich viel gefunden, die mir geholfen hat) und somit werde ich einfach nicht mehr schlau.
Ich bin nun an dem Punkt, an dem mein System während Fortnite spielen und Streamen mit 5 GHz bei 1,35V abgestürzt ist, was mich dazu bewegt hat nach Rat und Hilfe zu fragen was ich ausschlaggebend falsch mache. Ich hoffe ich mache etwas grundlegend falsch, denn soweit ich weiß, sollte das doch ohne größere Probleme drin sein.

Teilweise habe ich nun noch Einstellungen aus YT-Tutorials, teilweise aus dem was ich mir zusammengeschustert habe mit meinem Halbwissen. Leider blicke ich auch bei dem BIOS mit dem Offset-Mode nicht durch (wo gebe ich da meine Spannung dann an?!) daher habe ich den manuel-Mode drin. Wäre super-nett wenn ihr mal drüber schaun könntet und mir vllt. sagen könnt, was mein Absturz verursachen konnte oder was ich besser ändern sollte damit ich vielleicht auch nochmal mit der Spannung leicht runter kann um stabil zu bleiben. Bisher und auch bei den aktuellen Einstellungen ist die Temperatur übrigens kein Problem, blieben problemlos bis 75°C, bei Stresstests unter 80, beim Zocken eher bei 70.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eZO (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

So für auf die Schnelle..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLlTlCl0rNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Müssen es denn unbedingt auf "Krampf" 5GHz sein? Den Unterschied zu 4.9 oder auch 4.7 merkst du eh nicht wirklich.

Anyways:
LLC würde ich bei dem ASUS Board eher auf 5 stellen, nicht auf 6, zumindest mit aktuellem Bios. 
Über 1.4V würde ich auch nicht gehen wollen, je nach Temperatur halt.
5GHz ( non AVX ) sollten aber aktuell bei sehr vielen ( nicht bei allen ) 8700Ks auch mit weit weniger Spannung drin sein, Silicon Lottery halt 


Viel Erfolg


----------



## drstoecker (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Ohne Köpfen sind die Intel CPUs nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen wenn Übertaktet wird.


----------



## twitch-htrdftw (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Hab mich von den Tutorials meist fern gehalten, weil ich dachte die MB sind preisklassig weit über meinem, demnach wollte ich da keine Werte übernehmen, zur Sicherheit, aber ich schau m rein, danke und das mit dem LLC könnte fast schon viel helfen, bei 1,35V hatte ich bisher nur nur ein Absturz, konnt mir in dem Moment halt keine direkte Spitze erklären daher muss noch verfeinert werden, über 1,35V werde ich nicht gehen, das langt vollkommen und zur Not müssen es natürlich nicht die 5 GHz sein, ich hoffe aber erstmal, dass die eigentlich recht locker drin sind. Sollte es gar nicht klappen, gehe Ich natürlich auch runter aber erstmal wollte ich es über optimieren probieren.


----------



## twitch-htrdftw (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ohne Köpfen sind die Intel CPUs nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen wenn Übertaktet wird.



Warum? Wie gesagt, von der Temperatur her macht meiner derzeit nicht die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## twitch-htrdftw (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*



eZO schrieb:


> LLC würde ich bei dem ASUS Board eher auf 5 stellen, nicht auf 6, zumindest mit aktuellem Bios.



Nicht, dass ich das anzweifle, lediglich damit ich schlauer werde: kannst du es begründen/erklären?


----------



## Pollox (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Ich musste meinem 1.370V geben damit ich die 5ghz erreiche. Die max Temperaturen nach 1h Prime95 waren 71 Grad.


----------



## dmsrising (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

ICh kann dir als Z370-H Besitzer nur wärmstens empfehlen, das Board zurück zu geben und auf ein Maximus X/Apex/Hero umzusteigen. Die Boards sind explizit zum überakten gemacht und werden regelmäßig mit Updates versorgt. Die Strix Reihe klassifiziert Asus als "low End". Fürs -H Boards gibts LLC Probleme beim Übertakten, Asus kommt da mit dem Spruch "Geht nicht? Pech gehabt. Wer weniger zahlt, bekommt auch weniger" siehe (strix z370-h and 8700k overclocking)
In den Datenblättern ist von der unterschiedlichen Architektur absolut nichts zu erkennen, erst wenns bei dir ist und du am Takt schraubst, siehst du den Fehler. 
Wär ich nicht aus dem Widerruf raus, würde mein Board an Mindfactory zurück gehen und ich mir dafür dann ein maximus hero X kaufen + USB Extension karte; das Z370-H hab ich mir nur wegen den mehr USB ports und weniger Bling Bling gekauft, dachte sonst wärs gleich wie die anderen STRIX Boards. Falsch gedacht


----------



## Neoplex (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Hallo liebe Community,

Hab mir gedacht ich poste hier mein Beitrag, da es genau zu meinem PC passt.
Ich habe mich heute das erste mal ans übertakten meiner CPU gemacht und benötige Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge von Experten bezüglich meiner getätigten Bios-Einstellungen.
Habe im Windows die Energiespareinstellungen auf ausbalanciert, damit die Kiste nicht dauerhaft auf vollen touren rennt.

Zu meinem System:

Asus ROG STRIX Z370 F-Gaming
Intel Core I7 8700K (ungeköpft)
BeQuiet Dark Base 700
Corsair H150i Pro RGB
32 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 3200 MHZ
Asus ROG STRIX 1060 OC 6GB

Verbaut sind Zusätzlich oben 3 Corsair LL 140 + 1 Corsair LL 140 hinten. Diese werden über das Bios per PWM auf Turbo gesteuert.
Da die Lüfter RGB Lüfter sind und auch einen Optischen Aspekt haben, sind diese so verbaut, dass von oben und hinten Luft hinein geblasen wird. Vorne ist der Radi der AIO verbaut mit den originalen Corsair Lüftern die Luft hinaus befördern.
Viele werden jetzt gleich diesbezüglich loslegen, ich weiß, vorne Luft rein hinten raus aber leider ist es jetzt nun mal so 

Nach mehreren Stresstest mit prime95 ohne AVX (v26.6) bin ich nach ca. 4 Stunden auf eine Temp von 82 Grad bei 1,235 gekommen ohne Absturz. Habe allerdings bei Youtube Videos ein knacken und eine Verzerrung im Ton gehört und bin somit auf 1,240 V hoch, 83 Grad nach ca. 45 Min. Bisher kein Problem mehr mit dem Ton bemerkt. Stresstest wurde mit Large FFT's durchgeführt.
PC wird zum surfen, officearbeit, Video/TV schauen genutzt und natürlich zum zocken.
Mein Anliegen wäre, ob ich im Bios noch etwas umstellen könnte um ein paar Grad runter zu kommen und ob ihr Verbesserungen seht und ob meine Einstellungen soweit ok sind und ich diese so lassen kann, denn ich möchte nicht, dass mein Rechner den Geist aufgibt aufgrund von fehlerhaften Einstellungen.

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Beiträge.

Greetz, Neoplex


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Am besten wäre den 8700k köpfen zu lassen dann hast du bis zu 20 grad minus deiner jetztigen Temperatur.

Gibt genug die das können und machen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neoplex (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

@Dragon AMD

Hab ich schon davon gelesen, aber solange ich Garantie auf der CPU habe, wollte ich da solche Änderungen nicht vornehmen. Unter anderem trau ich mir den Ausbau sowie den Einbau der CPU nicht zu. Habe dies noch nie gemacht, habe den PC durch einen Fachhändler zusammenbauen lassen.
Zu viel Angst mehr falsch zu machen und mehr kaputt zu machen schreckt mich doch ein bisschen davon ab.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Ohne Köpfen würste die Temps nicht runter bekommen, außer du gehst mit Takt und vCore runter.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Wen  man wüsste wo du Wohnst könnte einer vorbei kommen und das für dich machen. 

Natürlich jemand der sowas häufiger macht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neoplex (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Komme aus Baden-Württemberg nähe Karlsruhe


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Da bin ich zu weit weg. Sorry.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neoplex (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Was haltet ihr von einer Absenkung der VCCIO und VCCSA... können die auch ein Faktor dafür sein, dass meine CPU so warm wird und kann ich durch absenken der Spannungen noch ein paar Grad rausholen? Laut HwInfo habe ich eine VCCIO von 1,232 V - 1,240 V max. und VCCSA 1,240 V - 1,248 V max.
Falls ich diese absenken kann auf welchen Wert sollte ich diese einstellen, sofern das überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Ja damit kann man es auch absenken besonders die SA erzeugt Wärme.

Wie weit du runterkommst kannst du nur testen. Auch hier kommt es auf die Chipgüte deines Prozessors an.


----------



## Neoplex (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Kannst du mir einen Richtwert geben womit ich mich runtertesten kann. Hab in einem Forum von jemandem folgendes gelesen: "Gute und ausreichend Spannungen für 3200er Ram sind:
VCCIO = 0,95 V
VCCSA = 1,05 V"


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Dann versuch es damit. 

Mehr wie abstürzen oder nicht Booten geht nicht.

Kannst ja schritt für schritt hochgehen bis es stabil läuft.


----------



## Neoplex (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming mit  i7-8700K übertakten.*

Kurze Frage noch zur LLC... derzeit habe ich die bei meinem Asus Z370 F-Gaming auf 6 stehen... sollte ich die so lassen oder wäre die mitte also Stufe 4 besser, wegen den Spannungsspitzen.


----------

